# Windows 8 leaked



## zeromac (Apr 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You had to know it was a matter of time before Windows 8 showed up on these great internets for all to download -- illegitimately. An early version (6.1.7850) has been making the rounds at manufacturers and it's finally escaped the confines of beta labs. We haven't braved the torrent sites ourselves to download this, and we certainly wouldn't recommend that you do, but the screenshots we've seen definitely peg this particular revision as a slight evolution of Windows 7, seemingly not including all the revolutionary tweaks to come. That is, of course, assuming there are revolutionary tweaks to come.



Source: Engadget


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 13, 2011)

Remember that this build is from September so there won't be many fun things in it. It's pretty pointless right now.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 13, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Remember that this build is from September so there won't be many fun things in it. It's pretty pointless right now.


I actually hadn't heard anything about a new OS until now lol

EDIT: Also how can you tell if this is build is from January?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 13, 2011)

First images of windows 7 was literally like vista with the taskbar notification arrow thing facing upwards.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2011)

don't need it anyway quite happy with windows 7 64x


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 13, 2011)

Why release a new OS already?  What's wrong with Windows 7?


----------



## DKAngel (Apr 13, 2011)

the release cycle is usually every 3 years so of course its coming =] osx does it too =]


----------



## prowler (Apr 13, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Why release a new OS already?  What's wrong with Windows 7?


They aren't releasing it right now.


----------



## Quanno (Apr 13, 2011)

Meh, not gonna download. only thing i noticed in screenshots so far is the avatar in the corner with a few options.

Not interesting at all.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 13, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a leaked release of it.  Mean it works.  Give it a year, maybe two.  That's still too fast.  OSs are NOT game systems...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 13, 2011)

Before that happens, I need to upgrade the laptop to 7 now!


----------



## zeromac (Apr 13, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Before that happens, I need to upgrade the laptop to 7 now!


My crappy 1.8GHZ laptop from 2006 can run Windows 7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  abeit without aero but i have to admit that 7 was hell of alot faster than Windows XP

I might snatch this up this week, see if there are any developments first

Seeing as my copy of Windows 7 has been found to be fake i need to upgrade anyways


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 13, 2011)

i thought they would change the name from windows 7 to something different cuz i always thought like XP, 7 was a nice revolution to the windows OSs. Maybe they should continue with the numbering.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i thought they would change the name from windows 7 to something different cuz i always thought like XP, 7 was a nice revolution to the windows OSs. Maybe they should continue with the numbering.


it's Microsoft they only know how to add or double numbers


----------



## DryYoshi (Apr 13, 2011)

Won't get this. Looks like Windows 7 and I FREAKING HATE Windows 7! (with the taskbar and stuff, tried it at my grandma's)
I'll just stick to my broken Vista laptop


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 13, 2011)

Yup saw this all over a torrent site while searching for a win7 iso. I'm not going to try it now, but I am going to try and see if this will run in virtual pc or vmware just for the sake of not ruining my entire pc.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 13, 2011)

There aint enough differences yet to risk installing a copy.

I'm hoping there is a public beta again, like for windows 7.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 13, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Won't get this. Looks like Windows 7 and I FREAKING HATE Windows 7! (with the taskbar and stuff, tried it at my grandma's)
> I'll just stick to my broken Vista laptop


You can fairly easily tweak the taskbar.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why dont they improve on windows 7 instead of working on 8 :/.
People still use XP, now we are gonna have a even bigger gap.

More driver issues, etc etc. People complaining about "this" not working with XP, "that" not working with Vista etc etc


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 13, 2011)

Too hard to keep up with Microsoft. I'm still happily using XP.


----------



## DryYoshi (Apr 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just looked it up and it's changable.
In that case let's just say: What's the point of a new OS anyway?
But I might still upgrade... (to 7/8)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2011)

There's a need for Windows 8, and it's pretty obvious if you know a bit of this and a bit of that about OS'es.

Windows's Kernel is going to be re-compiled to work with not only X86 and X64 processors, but also with ARM ones.

Why? For portability's sake. Many Netbooks and Tablets are using ARM architechture processors, thus crossing out Windows as an OS of choice.

But don't worry - Windows 8 won't have enough time to get comfy on your hard drives. It's followed closely by Midori - an entirely new, built from ground up Windows core. THAT'S what I'm waiting for.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, just looked it up and it's changable.
> In that case let's just say: What's the point of a new OS anyway?
> But I might still upgrade... (to 7/8)



Because Vista is a failiure of an OS compared even to XP as far as speed of use is concerned and getting 7 will turn your PC into a blazing Rapidash compared to Vista? The only reason I can think of, I guess.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 13, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll ask my parents about it. This laptop is hella slow though it has 3 GB of RAM. I'm just worried of all the files that I have.. and the games from Steam installed on my HDD..


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2011)

Unrelated screenshot? Because it says windows 7 in the bottom right corner.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 13, 2011)

you can make backups using steam app...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm still on Windows XP, and I don't plan on changing any time soon.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 13, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Unrelated screenshot? Because it says windows 7 in the bottom right corner.


Thats what i thought at first but thats just because this leak is of Milestone 1, I don't think they've bothered to change the UI and stuff yet as its most likely not their top priority


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your laptop's basic built (CPU/GPU) ? I can't think of a laptop with 3GB RAM jammed in that'd be "slow" unless there's zero to no maintenance performed on it periodically.

I'll guess - Acer? *shivers* You should probably get rid of all the brand software you have there and change them to things that actually work.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a Toshiba with 2GB of ram (which i bought cos it originally only had 512MB) And it runs 7 pretty darn well


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I still would rather use a Windows XP then a Windows 7. Windows 7 should have just been a service pack for Windows Vista seeing Vista was one of the most Bullshit Os's Microsoft has yet to make.


----------



## Javacat (Apr 13, 2011)

This will just be another stopgap OS, like SE and Vista. I wouldn't expect anything interesting until Windows 9.



Edit: oops... SE pwned! I meant to say ME


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 13, 2011)

As a former official MS beta tester of 98, 98se, Me, XP, I can tell you from personal experience that the early builds of Windows never really look that different then there predecessor's, and usually a lot different then the final product. The early builds of XP (or "Whistler" as it was known back then) look nothing like the XP we have.

That said, as Foxi says Windows 8 is not meant as a "major" upgrade anyways, but as a "minor" upgrade, ala 95-->98. As for Midori, who knows when we'll ever see that, it's been like 8 years since they started work on that...


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 13, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The build string is 6.1.7850.0.winmain_win8m1.100922-1508 which means kernel 6.1 (same as Windows 7 so the UI hasn't changed), 7850 is the build number, obviously, winmain means that it's the main Windows build (or something to that effect, I'm never sure with that), win8m1 is Windows 8 Milestone 1 and the 100922 means 22nd September, 2010 at 3:08. So it's quite an old build, and I believe they're already past (or nearly at) Milestone 2.


----------



## Damian666 (Apr 13, 2011)

got it, installed it, runs fine, ofcourse, they did some work on aero though, its now called aero light xd

cant wait to see what happens in next leak, i always get all of them, and test them all out ^^

Dami


----------



## mkoo (Apr 13, 2011)

The whole point on Windows 8 is ARM support. 
When Intel first made Atom processor they asked Microsoft to make Windows edition that takes advantage of Atom's special capabilities. Microsoft didn't do that so Intel is making their own Linux Foundation sanctioned Linux Distro Meego.

Now as a counter maneuver Microsoft is planning to break x86/x86-64 monopoly on desktop.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with Vista, let me refer you to a few of Rydian's quotes:
Vista Bashers
Vista 7
Vista Office Lady


----------



## XFlak (Apr 13, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Won't get this. Looks like Windows 7 and I FREAKING HATE Windows 7! (with the taskbar and stuff, tried it at my grandma's)
> I'll just stick to my broken Vista laptop


I'm assuming ur referring to the disapearance of the quick launch toolbar, u can add that back to windows 7 by adding right clicking the taskbar-->toolbars-->new toolbar, then navigate to username\appdata and find the quicklaunch folder and select it, done!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah.
It looks like Windows 7 A LOT.
To bad it already got leaked.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2011)

Why can't it look like the Copenhagen Concept?!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 13, 2011)

Javacat said:
			
		

> This will just be another stopgap OS, like SE and Vista. I wouldn't expect anything interesting until Windows 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oops... SE pwned! I meant to say ME


Everyone harps on how horrible Vista is based on what they've heard and how much better Windows XP is than Vista. Which is a load of bull, in a sense at least. When Vista first came out (Retail: Jan 30th 2007), XP (Retail: Oct 25th 2001) had 5 years and 3 months of polish under it's belt. Now that Vista has matured to the second service pack (the same as Windows had been when Vista was released), it's a different story.

The only real valid complaint is that drivers for Vista *were* (as in 'in the past') were bad when it came out. But that's not a Microsoft problem.
Sure you could argue that Microsoft is to blame because they changed the way things work, but from what I read they were very clear and open with the hardware developers on what changed and how to make things compatible. It's the 3rd party software developers that dropped the ball.
In addition, everyone seems to forget that when Windows XP was first released to the masses, drivers were also horrible: printers didn't print, scanners didn't scan, drives wouldn't work, etc... It's almost as if, every time there's a big change (READ: MORE THAN JUST THE PURDY GOOWEE) thing break. Of course, this is ALWAYS Microsoft's fault because they are the big evil corporation... it's never the fault of the people coding the drivers that those drivers are done horribly.


----------



## coolness (Apr 13, 2011)

looks like nothing changed


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> looks like nothing changed


They havent changed anything in the UI yet I think.

Man, I just got Windows 7 only a few months ago.. probably wont be upgrading the next 3 years at least lol.


----------



## coolness (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don`t worry windows 8 while come out in 2012


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would hope so. I want to see great improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Quite happy with windows 7 actually. Never bothered with Vista. I dont regret uprgrading from XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coolness (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I would hope so. I want to see great improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i`m more happy with Ubuntu than WIndows it only have give me shit on my laptop
i cannot run hack and code tools normally :S


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL @ The Provoking wallpaper XD

Obviously SOMEONE who works for Microsoft can't read XD


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> There's a leaked release of it.  Mean it works.  Give it a year, maybe two.  That's still too fast.  OSs are NOT game systems...No, that's not how shit works.  It's in a functional state because it's building off an existing OS, so the completeness of the OS is separate from completing the transition from 7-8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 _is_ an update to Vista (a main point was to get people to stop bitching about Vista and just get the fuck off XP).





God I hate OS threads.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2011)

any1 still using xp is just brain dead and got luck getting todays games working and looking amazing on xp!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> any1 still using xp is just brain dead and got luck getting todays games working and looking amazing on xp!



I still run XP and I don't really have an issue with it. Yet again I don't really play "today's games" but it's still a largely popular operating system.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

XP is kinda dead.

Except for small business companies...shit's still stuck in ME era! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even SCHOOLS have updated.


----------



## coolness (Apr 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> XP is kinda dead.
> 
> Except for small business companies...shit's still stuck in ME era!
> 
> ...



lol my school still have windows XP
in the computer klasroom


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

My University still has XP lol.
Most schools I know of still have XP around here.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 13, 2011)

oooh, now I can use something else besides XP


----------



## coolness (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> My University still has XP lol.
> Most schools I know of still have XP around here.



vista or 7 while also be nice to have on school, much better than XP


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm. I'll wait until it has some appealing features. Or an official beta like Win 7 had. I've loved this new taskbar ever since I first booted the W7 beta.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> any1 still using xp is just brain dead


I was running XP until a small bit ago, because I was on older hardware.

It's those who choose to stay on XP on newer hardware that are often misinformed.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 13, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Won't get this. Looks like Windows 7 and I FREAKING HATE Windows 7! (with the taskbar and stuff, tried it at my grandma's)
> I'll just stick to my broken Vista laptop



I hated 7 so much that I installed Vista on the laptop I bought with 7 preinstalled. Seemed like everything was just switched around (with no way to switch things back to the way I like doing them without installing 3rd party programs that run at startup and eat resources) for the sake of switching things around.

All the Vista hate is just haters gonna hate.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 13, 2011)

For people who still like XP, there is a free XP virtual machine for Windows 7 called XP Mode (you need to download it from the microsoft website).

The fun thing is that it can open single applications (instead of having all the other stuff like a virtual desktop etc), so you can use your XP programs on your windows 7 desktop side by side with the normal windows.



Spoiler: Randomly googled image


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> For people who still like XP, there is a free XP virtual machine for Windows 7 called XP Mode (you need to download it from the microsoft website).
> 
> The fun thing is that it can open single applications (instead of having all the other stuff like a virtual desktop etc), so you can use your XP programs on your windows 7 desktop side by side with the normal windows.
> 
> ...


XP mode is only available for Win 7 Pro & Ultimate though, not Home Basic/Premium


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> For people who still like XP, there is a free XP virtual machine for Windows 7 called XP Mode (you need to download it from the microsoft website).
> 
> The fun thing is that it can open single applications (instead of having all the other stuff like a virtual desktop etc), so you can use your XP programs on your windows 7 desktop side by side with the normal windows.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. That's like Compatibility Mode EXTREME.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 13, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> XP mode is only available for Win 7 Pro & Ultimate though, not Home Basic/Premium


It only errors for me if I select starter on the download page.
So I assumed it'd work with home premium.

edit: there seem to be workarounds for it? http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-x...win7,10213.html


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2011)

XP mode is two components, though.  It's microsoft virtual PC, with a pre-installed licensed copy of XP.  Virtual PC is available for home versions, while the licensed preinstalled copy of XP is not.

EDIT: Wait, I just checked (I want to try out MSVPC anyways) and it's letting me download XP mode too, and I'm on Home Premium...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 13, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be too much of a problem for anyone on the temp......most of us have....._resources_


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 13, 2011)

*facepalm*
Are we now getting started on the whole xp mode thing? That's the biggest waste of money yet, it's virtual pc 2003 running windows xp. Not only is it an older version of vpc, the version that came thereafter, virtual pc 2007 is actually free to download. Most people will get an incompatible os error, but you can ignore it, because if you have a sufficient amount of RAM, you can even run win7 on xp. And there's even a better solution than that and it's called virtualbox. 100% free and it is not butchered by microsoft (they removed mac support). Only drawback to using a separate program is that you have to find an iso or create an iso yourself and install it onto the virtual machine (which takes some coffee, time, and a few clicks of the mouse). However I don't really fret about it. It's not like they still make money on those old OS'es anyways (save xp) plus the fact that it's a virtual os.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> any1 still using xp is just brain dead and got luck getting todays games working and looking amazing on xp!


Hi I'm running XP MCE 2005. Why am I still running it? Because its still supported and I haven't upgraded my PC in that time. Replacing an OS is a lot of hassle involving backing up data etc and that's something most people don't want to bother doing. I'm not bothered about the latest games because I know my PC can't run them, I just run Source mainly anyway.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> Are we now getting started on the whole xp mode thing? That's the biggest waste of money yet, it's virtual pc 2003 running windows xp.


Actually, it's free.

In addition, the XP image is free (activated) as well, and comes as a pre-installed image, AND it comes with integration with the OS.

I'm on Home Premium and it let me install the XP image, gotta' reboot to see if it actually functions...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 14, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail to see how a feature of windows 7 professional or up is free. You paid for that feature when you bought windows, or you have to upgrade your OS to use it. You simply got lucky with installing xp mode, because I certainly could not install xp mode on windows home premium and many other people can't install it as well. My point is that using an external program to run a virtual machine is much better. It is regularly updated, it still is supported, you can install way more OS'es than just xp and you can make several backups of your virtual hard disks as well. Windows xp mode in windows 7 is horribly outdated, heck you can even download a later version of virtual pc from the same microsoft site that runs much better. I fail to see the point of xp mode completely, they just could've made a special protected vhd file that is up for download. That way it is at least compatible with later versions, or you could import it into your favorite program.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 14, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does not cost money to run the program (XP mode in this case)

It *does* however, cost money to buy the OS that runs it

Now back on to Windows 8:
I'm grabbing it at the moment but I hope Microsoft manages to make it run even faster than 7


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 14, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to buy or upgrade to a certain version to use the program and it IS a selling point of win7 pro and higher and you will pay for that feature (even though they don't tell you). This means that some people will actually buy win7 pro or up because of this feature. Even worse is that you can just get a much better programs for free which are regularly updated, so there's not really a point to integrating some obsolete program into a modern OS.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have ended your post there...

XP Mode is not the only feature of the higher editions, so it's not the only selling point.
XP Mode is not very useful for the average user who will most likely do just fine with Compatibility Mode.
XP Mode is run through an external program. It is not part of Windows.
XP Mode also works under other Virtual Machine applications, like VMWare Player and Virtual Box.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 14, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially the second and last arguments were terrible. The second is an argument that's not about the subject and the last doesn't add anything to your argument because it beats the purpose. If anything was fail and shouldn't have been made, then it would have been your reply. I haven't read ANY argument up to now that holds any water to what I have said.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 14, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An HP one. I haven't done maintenance on it for a while. I'll come back to it as soon as I'm not that pretty busy


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 14, 2011)

Defrag etc. can boost a PC's performance by a lot.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I can't actually RUN the installed XP mode on a copy of Home... which is kinda' stupid, so I'll alert Microsoft that the version selector on their page for XP mode is malfunctioning.



			
				shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Especially the second and last arguments were terrible. The second is an argument that's not about the subject and the last doesn't add anything to your argument because it beats the purpose. If anything was fail and shouldn't have been made, then it would have been your reply. I haven't read ANY argument up to now that holds any water to what I have said.Window/program integration with the host OS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doyama (Apr 14, 2011)

XP mode isn't available on Home Premium so that's normal. 

VirtualBox has a 'seamless mode' that does basically what XP mode does and 'hides' the Windows overlay. Though I don't think you can 'launch' an XP application this way which is once thing XP mode does allow.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 14, 2011)

To run XP Mode, you have to have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. AND you have to have a CPU that supports running virtual PCs.


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pirated Windows 7 Ultimate here, why would you use anything other than Ultimate?!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> To run XP Mode, you have to have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. AND you have to have a CPU that supports running virtual PCs.


Actually, hardware-assisted virtualization isn't needed anymore.

There's a download on their site that allows you to run it would hardware-assisted virtualization. Also, if you look online, you can find a direct download of Virtual PC and XP Mode. Using that and a workaround (search the web), you can run it on Windows 7 Home Premium and Home Basic.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> * never said that, I said it's ONE of the selling points, read, then reply*
> *Stick to the subject, I'm talking about the fact that xp mode is not really useful, because there are better programs, I'm not talking about the fact if it is useful for the average user or not*But YOU were making it seem like the ONLY thing you get in Professional/Ultimate was XP Mode and that XP Mode was a -MUST HAVE- feature.
> 
> 
> ...


Your whole posts are terrible.
If there was something I didn't read in your posts it's because it was so full of qq.



Also, I didn't edit your post. I only quoted part of it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> To run XP Mode, you have to have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. AND you have to have a CPU that supports running virtual PCs.The last thing changed, With 7 SP1 (or an optional update if you're not on SP1) you don't need hardware virtualization.  They probably did that for companies using slightly older hardware.
> 
> QUOTE(macgeek417 @ Apr 14 2011, 12:00 PM) Pirated Windows 7 Ultimate here, why would you use anything other than Ultimate?!


Because having more disc space taken upand more resources used to run processes and services that you're not going to use doesn't make sense, especially when things such as IIS could be exploited if you're not careful.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 15, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Defrag etc. can boost a PC's performance by a lot.


And wear out an SSD drive.

Has anyone actually seen windows 8, or downloaded the leak?


----------



## meornot0 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bottom right corner.
Windows 7.
MFW


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Windows 8 "Metro" video gives you a better glimpse of how the system might look like when it's further in development.

It also appears that having Windows 8 on your HDD allows you to create portable, bootable Windows 8 USB drives people have been whining for since... since the dawn of USB, as far as I remember.

Provided that you have a USB stick of 16 GB or higher capacity, you can finally "take your Windows with you".


----------

